# VIP at UFC Events



## Dave_T_L_W (Feb 21, 2007)

I am going to go to UFC 70 over here in England. Im just not sure if its worth the money to buy the fight club membership, what does "VIP treatment at all UFC pay per view events" mean? Any thoughts/previous experiences?? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MJS (Feb 21, 2007)

Dave_T_L_W said:


> I am going to go to UFC 70 over here in England. Im just not sure if its worth the money to buy the fight club membership, what does "VIP treatment at all UFC pay per view events" mean? Any thoughts/previous experiences??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


 
I'm not 100% sure myself, but if I had to take a guess, I'd say better seats, closer to the action, perhaps free drinks, and there may be a backstage option as well.

Mike


----------



## Odin (Feb 21, 2007)

Dave_T_L_W said:


> I am going to go to UFC 70 over here in England. Im just not sure if its worth the money to buy the fight club membership, what does "VIP treatment at all UFC pay per view events" mean? Any thoughts/previous experiences??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


 

see i was going to go...untill i saw the price.

Looks like the UFC just cahnged over the dollar mark for the pound.

How the hell is front row $250 in a america and then £250 here, hows that works?!?
Dana needs to learn some maths!


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know about UFC, but I've been a VIP at a few boxing events. They generally have a meet and greet of the fighters before hand (Larry Hughes has HUGE hands, and I'm no midget! Butterbean has NO neck!). We did not get any free alcohol or anything, but they had a little buffet. It was pretty nice. I guess you need to figure out if the increase in price is worth what they have to offer. I'd suggest giving them a call. Perhaps the ticket office can either give you the answers or direct you to someone that does have answers.

Let us know if you do go VIP. I'm curious to find out what the UFC does


----------

